# Want a new hair cut.....



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, I am wanting a new cut for Brinkley. I want to cut his top hair shorter, but leave his ears longer. Somewhat like these pics I found on dogster. (if i can get them to show up.)

<_< And I can't because they are saved on my computer, and not a url.
Can someone tell me how to post a picture from my puter in the message instead of from a url?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, still can't figure out how to post the pic.
Just getting ready to set up the clippers and go for it!
His top hair is too long, and he won't keep the bands in.
I am just going to try and separate the ear hair and run the clippers down his head to his neck, with the longer guard.
Keep your fingers crossed.
It will grow if I mess it up! LOL
(which hubby says I probably will!) <_<


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, I did it.








Don't know how great it is yet b/c he won't let me blow-dry where I wet it and conditioned it afterwards...so hard to tell.
I also tried to "round" up his face some. That is so hard...to keep him still etc.
Whew!
Now he is doing the crazy "race" after a bath/grooming run!








Wish I could bottle up that energy!!!!


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sure Brinkley looks just FABULOUS  !
I am too much of a chicken to try and give Zoe a haircut by myself...although I was brave enough to cut the hair on her face for a little clean up work. 
I know what you mean about the little "bangs" getting into their eyes...Zoe's top hairs are definitely doing that right now. I am still holding out hope that she will one day get used to her top knot though. I have a bunch of those little children's barrettes (they come in bright colors in shapes like three flowers or a dog and they're really tiny) and I keep trying to work up her tolerance to those.
You gotta post a new pic now of Brinkley with his stylin' new do!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can sign up for a free account on Photobucket. This lets you upload pictures from your computer and save them on your site. You can then use the URL assigned to each picture to post the picture here. It is really easy. If you have any questions about it let me know.

I am sure Brinkley looks fine. Post some pictures when you get time.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i like it when i cut sprites and ellies ears REALLY REALLY short...i think they look like puppies like that. post some pics of your babies new hair cut though, i'd like to see.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Tlunn, I'm sorry I didn't read your post until this morning but I'm sure Brinkley looks adorable. It's pretty difficult to make these darlings look bad because they are so inherently cute.

I looked at Pico's cut and it looks as though the groomer cuts the top short, about 3/4" long, from his forehead to just behind his ears. Then the hair from that point on is longer, about 1 1/4" every where else. She also shaves between his eyes and clips closely across his muzzle, leaving his mustache the same length as his ears so they give him a uniform looking facial outline and his eyes really stand out.

She just evens his tail a bit, I really don't like it cut at all. I like it to fan out over his butt.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the advice and the website.
I will have to take a picture tonight and try to post it.
It is cute this morning as I looked at it better.
Hubby liked it. His top hairs kinda stood up in a fluffy spikey sort of way. It is cute....but would take alot NOT to be.









Tried to check out the "photobucket" site, but our puters at school are on some sort of filter system and it blocked that site out. <_< Will have to try that at home.

Shutterfly also does free web hosting/picture uploading, but I don't know that it gives a specific url to go to. But, it is a great way to share pics, if you haven't tried it. It is also cheaper than walmart to develop your digital pics, and you can have portrait packs made, notecards made with your shots, etc.
I am going to try it for some Christmas gifts, cards, etc.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, I have heard of that one but haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 14 2004, 06:23 PM
> *Well, I am wanting a new cut for Brinkley. I want to cut his top hair shorter, but leave his ears longer. Somewhat like these pics I found on dogster. (if i can get them to show up.)
> 
> <_< And I can't because they are saved on my computer, and not a url.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thats how i have maxi cut but just be careful that they don't do a poodle cut and leave the ears long and the top of his head shorter than the knap of his neck thats what they did to maxi and the cut was horrid now his hair thank god is growing back but i hated it and people kept asking me if maxi was a poodle


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Sep 15 2004, 11:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats how i have maxi cut but just be careful that they don't do a poodle cut and leave the ears long and the top of his head shorter than the knap of his neck thats what they did to maxi and the cut was horrid now his hair thank god is growing back but i hated it and people kept asking me if maxi was a poodle








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9261
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have seen some maltese cut like that-I am not a huge poodle fan, so I didn't care for it either. But I had seen several pictures of maltese with longer ears/tail...and especially the boys, their hair from the top of their eyes over the top of the head was short, but not SHORT. It was cute, and did not get into their eyes, or detract from the maltese "look" that much. My dilemna was figuring out how to keep the ear hair out. I just took some really soft hair bands of my daughters and I separated out the top knot hair and tied that up-then I did the same around the top part of his ears-really loosely. I used the clippers and started out with my 3 guard-(ours only has 4 sizes) I don't remember what measurement it was. I started at his "forhead" and ran it back. I did this several times in several directions because the hair up there is all different lenghts. Then I decided to try the 2 guard. It was perfect! Exactly what I wanted. It trimmed his bangs to the right length and it all blended perfectly with the nape of his neck etc. I was quite proud of myself! While his ears were still banded-loosely







-I tried to get his face trimmed. This was the challenge. I combed the hair in front of his ears and around his chin and muzzle and just clipped the ends...I wanted that fluffy round teddy bear looking like face. He is just not very cooperative, and it was hard to find a place to put my hands that wasn't either choking him, or messing up the hair I had combed down to get ready to cut. Part of the problem is that we were in the bathroom floor, not on a table or high area, so it was hard to get a good angle on his face to see what I was doing, or what it looked like.

Anyway, know that went on and on. But maybe it will help someone that is clueless like me.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

What you are describing is exactly what our little boy has for a cut and I love it, he looks so sweet (don't they all) and I like his beard fuller and he has the teddy bear look. I watched the groomer because I could not figure out how they got the face hair cut with all the squirming, she just holds on to one side of the beard lightly and cuts the other side with scissors. I like mine scissor cut, he did not squirm at all as she was holding it. I tried it and it seems to work. You do not have to apply much pressure at all. Might try this.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here are two pics of Brinkley's new hair do!
Not great, and probably not as noticeable to those that don't see him everyday.
But his top knot hair was getting to where I almost HAD to put it up.
I think this is cute on boys. Waiting for his ear hair and face to grow out just a little more!  
More proud that I did it myself...LOL.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

That looks great! I keep Tiki cut like that... people always think he is a puppy









Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Sep 15 2004, 07:43 PM
> *That looks great!  I keep Tiki cut like that... people always think he is a puppy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks!









I bet people think they are puppies when they are in cute puppy cuts and because they are so small. The longer hair doesn't look that "puppy-like"...

Tiki is a doll.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Great job!







He is sure a cutie!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

He looks adorable!! You did a great job!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job!







Lexi's hair used to be like that before I cut it the last time. I really liked it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

brinkley looks adorable!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 16 2004, 08:10 AM
> *Great job!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks everyone for the compliments.

I was looking at pictures of Lexi in the gallery and on her dogster page and noticed that her hair was sorda like that. I have REALLY decided that I like it that way for him. For my next one...a girl...I will probably have to have bows and stuff...but this suits him better.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 16 2004, 10:41 AM
> *For my next one...a girl...I will probably have to have bows and stuff...but this suits him better.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Haha! I tried the bows in Lexi's hair a couple of times. I think they lasted maybe 10 minutes at the most. She hates anything on her head. I gave up. It is much easier keepting it cut short.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Traci... I realy need to get on the ball and post some new pictures of him but I have a hard enough time reading all the posts now that we are so popular























Judi


----------

